# are Boutique Berenguer Dolls bad?



## BaaBaa (Dec 15, 2009)

I got dd one *new* christmas girft, everything else is made by my uncrafty hands, or thrift shop stuff. i was so excited. it was so perfect

and then i read it might be toxic. and she already got it dirty. we cant return it.









so tell me is her Boutique Berenguer Doll la newborn toxic? if so how toxic?.....

i already made him a crib, a blanket, 3 sets of clothes......

sigh.......im the worst mom ever


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

What did you read that said they were toxic? I'd never heard of them, so I did a Google search and it seems they are plastic, which many people consider toxic (I, personally, do not.)

BTW, I do not think you're the worst mom ever and those dolls are REALLY cute!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

: Obviously you've already decided to buy plastic (some do some don't - we do) and it's just a doll.








Don't let all the nay sayers get you down.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Just googled it to find out what they were and they seem to be made of vinyl.

Vinyl does off gas pretty badly so I usually let it sit out in the open air for awhile until I can't smell it anymore before bringing into the house. But seems like she is already playing with it, so I wouldn't be too worried. I think I would be more concerned with an overload over several years from many different sources than I would be with one single doll. It isn't like lead where she is going to get really sick from swallowing a chip of paint or anything like that.

I like to limit our exposure to plastic but we don't have a no-plastic rule either and my kids get lots of toys like that for Christmas from relatives.


----------

